# How would you title your autobiography?



## geralmar (Feb 15, 2013)

Please sum your life up in a book title.


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

To be continued....


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Never Too Late To Fiddle.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Road to Singapore (and back).

_Explanation: In 1999 I moved to Singapore for the company, and met my future wife (from Shanghai) there._


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

I Coulda Been a Contender.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

A Series of Mistakes: Stumbling into Adulthood


----------



## shadowdancer (Mar 31, 2014)

Entropy: how I increased the disorder of the Universe


----------



## MrTortoise (Dec 25, 2008)

Nice Guys Finish Last (an advantage when considering life)


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Johnson's Life of Johnson.

:lol:



I'll get my coat....


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Bearded men go further; A fictitious autobiography

/ptr


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

The Beastly Beatitudes of Balthazar... (just Balthazar)

_or_

Yo, Caspar! Melchior! Wait Up!


----------



## Grizzled Ghost (Jun 10, 2015)

Been There, Done That, Now What


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

TurnaboutVox: A man who was always trying


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

The Trip of a Lifetime:Never Again!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Late For The Smile.

I have a family photo from when I was 5. I remember the day clearly. We were all lined up by the photographer, and he said, "Get ready to smile." So I was mentally ready, but I was waiting for his final command to smile. Then he snapped the picture. So there is my family, smiling broadly, and me staring off into the corner.

That seems to sum up my life. When everybody is anticipating what's to come, I seem to be off thinking about something else.


----------



## Lucifer Saudade (May 19, 2015)

When being born goes wrong, a case in point.


----------



## Lucifer Saudade (May 19, 2015)

Manxfeeder said:


> Late For The Smile.
> 
> I have a family photo from when I was 5. I remember the day clearly. We were all lined up by the photographer, and he said, "Get ready to smile." So I was mentally ready, but I was waiting for his final command to smile. Then he snapped the picture. So there is my family, smiling broadly, and me staring off into the corner.
> 
> That seems to sum up my life. When everybody is anticipating what's to come, I seem to be off thinking about something else.


I hope you don't forget to feed the kitties tho? The poor things must be starving right now!


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Perpetual Student: learning from my mistakes


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Triplets said:


> Perpetual Student: learning from my mistakes


Some mistakes are irreparable; that's what regrets are made of. Try to fix the mistake before it becomes a regret, there's a lesson for you students.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Lucifer Saudade said:


> I hope you don't forget to feed the kitties tho? The poor things must be starving right now!


I NEVER forget my kitty.


----------



## breakup (Jul 8, 2015)

Too Confused to care.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

My best title has already been taken, darn it!


----------



## Sina (Aug 3, 2012)

My "non-auto" biography has been written already by one of the greatest writers of all time, how ******* lucky I am?! Haha. Yeah, The Unnamable.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

geralmar said:


> Please sum your life up in a book title.


For the Sake of True Art: Music and Visual.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Or I might just call it "Pure and Simple".


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

The White Book

A blank cover, a title page, then 'x' pages of blank paper - it reflects that I have nothing that I want to say in my autobiography and that I cannot envisage anyone having the slightest interest in reading it anyway


----------



## Oebis (Nov 23, 2014)

The Perks of Being A Failure


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

Mein Kampf..................................


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

Much Ado About Nothing: The Life of Tristan


----------



## geralmar (Feb 15, 2013)

My Life: How I Overcame Adversity, But Failed Anyway


----------



## Harmonie (Mar 24, 2007)

How NOT to Handle Life


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Alt title: How to survive without proper grammar, a bearded man's perspective on how to spell "life"

/ptr


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Badinerie's Bumper Pop-up Book. (A 3D tour through a life of mostly fortunate happenstance)


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

How I, finally, saw the light


----------



## Potiphera (Mar 24, 2011)

The title of my book would be, Not entitled.


----------



## omega (Mar 13, 2014)

_My Life and Work_ like Henry Ford seems humble enough to me.:lol:


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

"Dance of the Manwhore"


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Hey how about... nah, forget it

or

Unfini


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Ma non sono un esperto: La vita ei tempi di un dilettante professionista

P.S.: How's my Italian? I only have about a month and a half to stop being terrible at it.


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

Who the Gods would destroy they first make Mad.


----------



## breakup (Jul 8, 2015)

Bassoonist said:


> How NOT to *Handle* Life


Don't you mean *Handel*?


----------

